# Trường mẫu giáo quốc tế phòng bệnh tay chân miệng như thế nào?



## trinhnguyen81 (3/12/21)

Tay chân miệng là một trong những bệnh thường gặp với trẻ nhỏ, đặc biệt là những bé ở độ tuổi mầm non. Nhằm giúp phụ huynh có thêm nhiều kiến thức trong việc ngăn ngừa các ảnh hưởng của bệnh tay chân miệng, bài viết hôm nay sẽ cung cấp những thông tin quan trọng được các trường mẫu giáo quốc tế gợi ý và sử dụng hiện nay. Qua đó, phụ huynh có thể tham khảo và thực hiện tại nhà để hạn chế tối đa những ảnh hưởng tác động đến sức khỏe của con.

*Trường mẫu giáo quốc tế gợi ý 5 việc làm giúp trẻ tránh được bệnh tay chân miệng*
Thời tiết chuyển mùa là giai đoạn các bé dễ gặp phải những vấn đề liên quan đến sức khỏe, một trong số đó chính là bệnh tay chân miệng. Do đó, nhà trường và phụ huynh lưu ý và xem qua những việc làm được các trường mầm non quốc tế tại Hà Nội gợi ý dưới đây nhằm ngăn chặn khả năng gặp phải các vấn đề sức khỏe, có thể xảy ra với con.

Bệnh tay chân miệng là gì? Bệnh tay chân miệng được gây ra bởi một loại vi rút cấp tính, thường xuất hiện và lây truyền qua đường tiêu hóa, rất thường gặp ở trẻ nhỏ. Biểu hiện của tay chân miệng tiêu biểu là bé sẽ bị sốt, đau họng, trên da xuất hiện nhiều với bỏng nước ở lòng bàn tay, bàn chân, và mông. 




5 biện pháp có thể thực hiện tại các trường mẫu giáo quốc tế và nhà để bảo vệ sức khỏe của con khỏi bệnh tay chân miệng

Thường xuyên cho bé rửa tay bằng xà phòng diệt khuẩn trước và sau khi ăn, đi vệ sinh hay vui chơi. Bố mẹ hay người trực tiếp chăm sóc cũng phải rửa tay thật sạch khi ở gần bé.
Đồ dùng của bé như quần áo, đồ chơi, và bình sữa cũng nên được giữ gìn sạch sẽ, thay mới và khử khuẩn.
Trường mẫu giáo quốc tế cũng khuyến khích phụ huynh không nên cho bé ở gần khu vực, hoặc tiếp xúc gần với những người có vấn đề về sức khỏe.
Đảm bảo thực hiện việc ăn chín, uống sôi. Dụng cụ nấu ăn phải luôn sạch sẽ và được tráng bằng nước sôi trước và sau khi sử dụng.
Đưa bé đến các cơ sở y tế khi có những triệu chứng mắc bệnh càng sớm càng tốt
Hy vọng rằng qua những thông tin được cung cấp bởi trường mẫu giáo quốc tế, cùng với 5 cách phòng chống bệnh tay chân miệng vừa liệt kê trên, bố mẹ đã có thêm nhiều kiến thức bổ ích để bảo vệ con tốt nhất.


----------

